# Linking your Job Bank account to your Express Entry Profile?



## Neonfish (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Folks, 

I recently submitted by Express Entry profile and I see it mentioned on the site that one needs to sign up to the Job Bank within 30 days of creating the express entry profile. 

The CIC website also says it will provide us with a Job Seeker Validation code with which we can register with the Job Bank. But I haven't received any such code. I've signed up with the Job Bank but how do I link my account to my Express Entry profile. 

Has anyone here been able to do that successfully? Please guide.


----------



## Neonfish (Aug 19, 2014)

Anybody who has experience with Express Entry profile who has successfully done this?


----------

